# Kania 16 Zoll



## Stefan74 (19. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
hab nichts passendes gefunden, deshalb meine Frage:

hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Kania Bikes in 16 Zoll?
Sehen auf dem Papier und nach den Daten ja ganz gut aus.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Redforce (26. Februar 2014)

Würde mich auch interessieren, als Alternative zur Islabike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan74 (26. Februar 2014)

Hab nun für meine zwei Jüngsten ( fast fünf) nun die Räder klar gemacht. Einmal ein gebrauchtes Islabike CNOC 16 (müsste morgen kommen), und ein Kania 16 (erst zweite April Woche) :-( 
Zu Kania kann ich also erst dann was sagen und zu Islabikes gibts anscheinend (fast) nur eine Meinung. so oder so: ich freu mich riesig!


----------



## Bikebarney (26. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht kann ich Anfang April auch über ein KANIA "Sixteen" berichten, denn erserviert ist es


----------



## Schreiner (10. April 2014)

weis jemand wie es aktuell mit der Lieferung der kania sixteen aussieht?

kommen die vor Ostern?


----------



## Schreiner (10. April 2014)

Um mir meine Frage mal selbst zu beantworten, eben hat Kugelblitz angerufen die sixteen sind angekommen.
Habe das für meinen Zwerg eben bezahlt, reicht also locker auf Ostern.


----------



## trifi70 (10. April 2014)

Hattest Du vorbestellt oder heute erstmals angefragt?


----------



## Schreiner (10. April 2014)

vorbestellt vor drei Wochen, ich "musste" ein grünes Kinderbike haben. Alternative war das Hot Pepper.
Hatte ausgemacht ich warte bis zum 11.04 und wenns dann nicht da ist nehm ich das andere.
Morgen wäre dann sogar noch 50 euro rabatt drin gewesen beim hot pepper, aber das kania gefällt mir besser.

Ruf doch beim kugelblitz an, die waren Super freundlich und unkompliziert.


----------



## Bikebarney (10. April 2014)

Ja, die KANIA "Sixteen" sind da. Auch mein Händler
http://www.fernwegs.de/shop-onlines...oll-kinderraeder/Kaniabikes_kaniabike-sixteen
(habe seit Anfang Februar reserviert) hat sich vorgestern bei mir gemeldet und die frohe Kunde verbreitet. Habe ebenfalls das Geld überwiesen und denke, dass ich das grüne SIXTEEN Anfang nächster Woche bestaunen darf!


----------



## trifi70 (10. April 2014)

Schreiner schrieb:


> vorbestellt vor drei Wochen, ich "musste" ein grünes Kinderbike haben. Alternative war das Hot Pepper.
> Hatte ausgemacht ich warte bis zum 11.04 und wenns dann nicht da ist nehm ich das andere.
> Morgen wäre dann sogar noch 50 euro rabatt drin gewesen beim hot pepper, aber das kania gefällt mir besser.
> 
> Ruf doch beim kugelblitz an, die waren Super freundlich und unkompliziert.


Danke. Ich such momentan nicht, wollte aber mal die Liefersituation wissen. Pepper scheint ja auch fast alles liefern zu können. Das mit dem 50 Eur Rabatt hatte ich gestern entdeckt und auch hier gepostet. Insofern etwas entspanntere Lage als letztes Jahr vor Ostern. Und das, obwohl der Frühling dieses Jahr einiges früher anfing und die Nachfrage also wohl größer war als letztes Jahr um diese Zeit.

Insgesamt aus Kundensicht klare Verbesserung auf dem Kinderradmarkt: mehr Auswahl, bessere Lieferbarkeit


----------



## trolliver (10. April 2014)

Ja, es kann nur besser werden. Mit dem Wermutstropfen, daß ausgerechnet das hierzulande offenbar beliebteste Rad in Europa nicht mehr verkauft wird - außer über Ebay, wo Mondpreise dafür erziehlt werden. Dabei hat Kania inzwischen mindestens aufgeschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (10. April 2014)

Kania hat die biedere Optik. Der Grund ist klar, es ist ein Anfängerrad und ein tiefer Durchstieg für manches Kind ein Vorteil. Das etwas höhere Gewicht ist IMHO ebenfalls dem Rahmendesign geschuldet. Btw. wär mir ein begeistert Kania fahrendes Kind lieber als eines was das CNOC eher sporadisch nutzt...  Ich hasse Verschwendung, aber Druck ist das Letzte was da hilft. Und Tochter 2 ist da glücklicherweise ganz anders veranlagt.


----------



## Stefan74 (10. April 2014)

Ich wurde auf Nachfrage auf die letzte April Woche vertröstet und hab vor sechs Wochen bestellt!
Ist ne lange Zeit für ein Kind mit fünf Jahren. :-(


----------



## trolliver (10. April 2014)

Selber Händler, gleiches Rad? Bei unterschiedlichen Händlern kann ich es mir vorstellen. Deren Kalkulation ist nicht einfach und ich beneide sie nicht darum. Massig vorbestellen in der Hoffnung auf ein Bombengeschäft - und mit der Angst vor vielen Rädern, auf denen man sitzen bleibt... und damit vermutlich auf Schulden.

Ja, ich mag das Design der Islas auch lieber. Ist halt zeitlos und geradlinig. Dennoch würde ich das 16er nicht mehr nehmen, wegen des Miniaturantriebs. Sch..ß auf die paar Gramm Mehrgewicht, aber ich möchte Antriebskomponenten leicht wechseln können, nicht alles auf einmal.


----------



## Schreiner (11. April 2014)

Meins ist Heute morgen schon angekommen.

Vielen Dank an kugelblitz in Freiburg.

Ich hab übrigens das Kania wegen dem tiefen Oberrohr genommen, viel mehr Bewegungsfreiheit, hab ich selber so auch lieber.






hier noch was Off Topic


----------



## Schreiner (12. April 2014)

Wenn doch nur morgen Ostern wär ;-)


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (15. April 2014)

sind die Aufkleber ... ablösbar oder unter Lack  ? Mir ist das zu "polarisierend". Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich ein paar Jahre "Reingeschmeckter" war. 

<= Kann alles ... auch Hochdeutsch (und ist froh, dass bei unseren Kanias noch die alte Beschriftung drauf ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (15. April 2014)

Versteh ich zwar nicht (Reingeschmeckter), aber mir wäre das auch etwas zu aufdringlich. Eigentlich gerade so, daß ich's nicht aufdringlich nennen würde, aber halt zu viel.. Liegt bei mir daran, daß ich da dünnfelliger bin...   Nicht was das Schwäbische angeht, sondern die Eigenwerbung.


----------



## Schreiner (15. April 2014)

mir gfallts und ja, sind unter Lack.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (15. April 2014)

Ein Reingeschmeckter .. ist im Ländle einer .. der zugezogen ist ...

Der "Einheimische" lässt Dich das auch noch nach Jahren spühren


----------



## trolliver (15. April 2014)

Ah, ein zuogroaster... kenn ich aus Bayern, 7 Jahre, half aber nix.


----------



## LenaLi (20. April 2014)

Stefan74 schrieb:


> Hab nun für meine zwei Jüngsten ( fast fünf) nun die Räder klar gemacht. Einmal ein gebrauchtes Islabike CNOC 16 (müsste morgen kommen), und ein Kania 16 (erst zweite April Woche) :-(
> Zu Kania kann ich also erst dann was sagen und zu Islabikes gibts anscheinend (fast) nur eine Meinung. so oder so: ich freu mich riesig!


Ich bin sehr gespannt auf Ihre Bilder und Empfehlungen.


----------



## Stefan74 (20. April 2014)

LenaLi schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt auf Ihre Bilder und Empfehlungen.


So, seit Donnerstag ist auch das Kania 16 da:
soviel vorweg, es sind beides richtig tolle Kinderräder und unsere Zwillinge haben mächtig Spaß beim Radfahren.
Damit ist das Wichtigste zu 100 % erfüllt. 
Hab keines der beiden Räder gewogen, aber das Kania scheint einen Tick schwerer zu sein- dennoch sehr leicht!
Von der Optik einmal abgesehen ist der Hauptunterschied die sehr unterschiedliche Übersetzung.
Auf der Ebene ist Raija auf ihrem Kania ohne größere Anstrengung wesentlich schneller.
Dafür tut sich Franca am Berg viel leichter. Bei einem Kind fänd ich´s egal, wobei bei zweien ein gewisses Frustpontential existiert. Werd das mal ne Weile beobachten und evtl. die Übersetzung anpassen- mal gucken.
Die Endmontage bei Kania geht meiner meinung nach besser. Bei der Hinterbremse spürt man deutlich Reibun- alles im grünen Bereich aber im Vergleich zum Cnoc 16 doch nicht ganz so leichtgängig.
Das Kettenblatt beim Kania ist nicht zu 100 % mittig auf die Kurbel gepresst was zur Folge hat, daß die Kette einzustellen einen gewissen Kompromiss erfordert. Auch das noch im grünen Bereich aber da ist seitens der Hersteller schon Nachholbedarf.
Alles in allem sind wir alle sehr froh über beide Räder.
Anmerken möchte ich noch, daß mir das Islabike(ein Jahr alt, und neuwertiger Zustand) ein überaus netter Berliner für extrem faire 220 € verkauft hat. Dabei hat er mir das Rad noch in den Süden der Republik geschickt obwohl es wohl kein Problem gewesen wäre, einen Selbstabholer zu finden- dafür vielen Dank!!!
Allen anderen Eltern von Islabike-, Kaniabike- und sonstigen Besitzern viel Spaß beim Radeln!
Bilder folgen.


----------



## Stefan74 (20. April 2014)




----------



## LenaLi (20. April 2014)

Vielen Dank für Ihre Erklärung und die Fotos.


----------



## Stefan74 (20. April 2014)

Hallo,
ja, das Kania ist etwas kleiner. Die Sattelstützen sind so montiert, daß die Mädels mit (mehr oder weniger) ausgestreckten Zehenspitzen den Boden erreichen.
Raija (Kania) ist 104cm, Franca (Islabike) 105,5cm groß.


----------



## Y_G (30. April 2014)

@beku schöne Räder, schlechter Stil so zu Werben, das kommt nicht gut an. Wenn schon dann bitte wie Andere: dazu stehen das man für sich Werben will und es auch kundtun! -> Beitrag gemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias1009 (26. Mai 2014)

Stefan74 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ja, das Kania ist etwas kleiner. Die Sattelstützen sind so montiert, daß die Mädels mit (mehr oder weniger) ausgestreckten Zehenspitzen den Boden erreichen.
> Raija (Kania) ist 104cm, Franca (Islabike) 105,5cm groß.
> Anhang anzeigen 287118



Kann man bitte die Reifenbreite und Höhe der beiden Reifen vergleichen? Der Kenda soll ja auch ziemlich leicht sein.


----------



## endorphini (27. Mai 2014)

Wir haben auch ein Kania 16.
...leider erst seit die Lütte 4J alt ist.
Das Kania geht von der Sattelhöhe auch schon deutlich früher.
Seit sie 3J und ein paar Monate war fuhr sie auf einem alten 16" in Stahl. 9,6kg.
Das Kania wurde erstmal kritisch begutachtet, von wegen wieder ohne Schaltung.
(Die 8 jährige Schwester fährt halt dieses: http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/31857491)
Aber als das Kania (trotz langer Übersetzung) das erste mal den Berg hoch musste, sagte sie:
"das is aber leicht!"
Der 16" Stahlgaul geht jetzt nur noch mit Überredung am Follow Me.


----------



## michfisch (27. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön, aber auch gefährlich mit den Röckchen ohne Schutzblech! Muss bei meiner auch immer schlucken.
Kania wäre wohl mein Favorit, wenn ich nicht selber bauen würde.
Gruss M


----------



## Tobias1009 (2. Juni 2014)

Zum Kenda Reifen:

Rollt super leicht.
Ist 39mm breit (auf Felge mit 19 Innenweite), Karkasse ca. 37mm
Ist schön griffig.
Gewicht 241 und 234gr.

eine klare Empfehlung.

Gekauft habe ich hier.

http://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/...k-Eight-K-1047-Groesse-16-x-1-50--40-305.html


----------



## duc-mo (14. Juli 2017)

Ich grab den Thread mal wieder aus, weil wir gerade ein Kania Sixteen gekauft haben.

Die Sattelhöhe ist entgegen der Angaben vom Hersteller etwas tiefer ein zu stellen. Sohnemann ist 2 1/2, 95cm groß und hat 37cm Innenbeinlänge. Er kommt in der tiefsten Sattelstellung noch gut mit den Füßen auf den Boden.

Hier mal die Evolution 



 



Ich habe nur den Vorbau gegen einen 35mm langen getauscht, ansonsten ist es wie aus dem Laden. Leider kommt das Blau nicht so gut rüber, es ist in Natura dunkler...

Etwas enttäuscht war ich von der Aufbauqualität. Das Kettenblatt eiert leicht und die Kette war zu stark gespannt. Die Kurbel hat entsprechend nicht gleichmäßig leicht gedreht. Außerdem waren nicht alle Schrauben sauber angezogen. Ich hab mich zum Ausrichten des Lenker auf den Sattel gesetzt und da ist er bereits weggedreht. Auch an der BREMSE waren nicht alle Schrauben gleichmäßig fest angezogen!!!


----------



## mpirklbauer (3. Mai 2022)

Hallo, kann mir wer sagen wie schwer das 16" Kania ist?
Danke!


----------



## Binem (3. Mai 2022)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir wer sagen wie schwer das 16" Kania ist?
> Danke!











						Kania Sixteen 5,65 kg 2022/23
					

Das neue Kania Sixteen Modelljahr 2022/23 ! 4 frische Farben! Das leichte Sportrad für die Kleinsten mit nur 5,65 kg Gewicht. Extraschlanker,…




					www.kaniabikes.com
				




die Homepage gibt das meist gut Auskunft, für so essenzielle Fragen.


----------



## mpirklbauer (3. Mai 2022)

Binem schrieb:


> Kania Sixteen 5,65 kg 2022/23
> 
> 
> Das neue Kania Sixteen Modelljahr 2022/23 ! 4 frische Farben! Das leichte Sportrad für die Kleinsten mit nur 5,65 kg Gewicht. Extraschlanker,…
> ...


Nur ist dort leider nur das neue Modell.
Aber hat sich schon erledigt.


----------



## mpirklbauer (3. Mai 2022)

Habe heute eines gekauft.
Das Gleiche wie oben auf dem Bild.
Gewogen hat es 6,7 kg inkl. Ständer.
Also doch schon mehr als erwartet.

Aber für den Preis, den ich bezahlt habe  passt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (4. Mai 2022)

Der Ständer allein kann schnell 500g wiegen. Ob die Pedale bei der Werksangabe dabei waren ist auch fraglich...


----------



## mpirklbauer (4. Mai 2022)

Ich weiß.
Mal schauen was sich optimieren lässt.
Sonst wäre es fad, wenn man nicht etwas schrauben könnte.


----------

